#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  My Bitch Just Gave Birth

## Boon Mee

Eight of them - all healthy it appears.  100% Bangkaew.
One of them in this shot seems to think mom's ass is a tit! :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

congrats Boon, you are a father again

and that one at the bum does look just like you

nice pic, hope they are all healthy and happy

----------


## Humbert

Congrats to the happy tua mia. I hope you have a takers for the pups.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Congrats to the happy tua mia. I hope you have a takers for the pups.


The father, who is totally white and looks like an Alaskan Huskie is my dog.  It's a misnomer with the title of the thread as Mom belongs to friends in CM who lent her to us while we were in China.  Besides, she was coming into her first heat.  Pops was horney as hell so it was good timing!

So, the pups all belong to our friends save one which we'll keep as the Stud Fee.

----------


## ltnt

Nice dogs and very bright.  We have a neighbor who has one.  Climbs their 6' wall to get out and play with his soi dog friends and when he's attacked he runs to his home, scales the wall likity split and smiles down at his attackers.

Only one negative, he doesn't understand English.

----------


## Humbert

> she was coming into her first heat. Pops was horney as hell so it was good timing!


So, it was intentional or an unfortunate accident?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
>  she was coming into her first heat. Pops was horney as hell so it was good timing!
> 
> 
> So, it was intentional or an unfortunate accident?


Intentional as we were going to be gone for a month and my male needed a companion.

He's just a year old now and needed steady nookie until our friend's dog cut him off after pregnancy took. 

The plan is to keep one of the bitches and have her neutered - act as a 'play-companion' for him and he gets his nookie elsewhere.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> 
> Congrats to the happy tua mia. I hope you have a takers for the pups.
> 
> 
> The father, who is totally white and looks like an Alaskan Huskie is my dog. It's a misnomer with the title of the thread as Mom belongs to friends in CM who lent her to us while we were in China. Besides, she was coming into her first heat. Pops was horney as hell so it was good timing!
> 
> So, the pups all belong to our friends save one which we'll keep as the Stud Fee.


Stunning mix.
They should be beautiful.

Congrats, Boons! :bananaman:

----------


## alitongkat

> One of them in this shot seems to think mom's ass is a tit!


when he saw you he wanted back...

----------


## Boon Mee

26 days old .

They're gonna eat me outa house & home!  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

Looks like quite a handful....! :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Nice to see theyre all thriving. Have you given them any names yet ? 

I can think of a few members on here you could name the back door merchant after  :Smile:

----------


## thailazer

Love that octagonal eating fest!  Congrats Boon.

----------


## sabang

Well done booner, and well done mum :Smile: . 
Eight healthy pups- thats a good litter.

----------


## ltnt

Nice to see something with value.  Happy days for sure.

----------


## Boon Mee

Here are a couple more pics I took this am.  The one male (bottom pic) out of the litter of 8 is the one who wanted to escape the most!





Haven't named the two we're keeping yet but was thinking of "Maa Nii" & "Pai Nai".  Was voted down on the one name I thought was good:  "Scraps"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## benbaaa

Lovely looking pups, BM.

 :Smile:

----------


## Deboer

cool puppies, I'm a dog person myself, we got a rottie and a little potato "pug" at our house.

----------


## Boon Mee

^&^^
Cheers, guys.

Another name I thought might be OK but was met with some disinterest:

Naa Maa (dog face)  :Smile: 

Actually, two appropriate names for Bangkaew would be Hua Keng1 & Hua Keng2 since this breed is so stubborn.

----------


## ltnt

Name one "Einstein."  they are very smart dogs as well.  Have you sold off the liter yet?

----------


## Humbert

:Smile: Name the biggest dope of the liter Hannity. :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

:mid:  No black and white one's so I guess "O," is out! :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

awesome looking dogs.   looking to get a 'play pal' for our pug as he seems a bit lonely all on his own.    i want a dalmatian but it's probably expensive and too big for our place.

----------


## sunsetter

i had a bangkeaw pup once, bloody thing died after about 2 months, ate something dodgy, an employee said of this breed, and i qoute " ahh bangkaew!! someone rob your house, you have this dog, they die for sure!!!"

----------


## thailazer

> ^&^^
> Cheers, guys.
> 
> Another name I thought might be OK but was met with some disinterest:
> 
> Naa Maa (dog face) 
> 
> Actually, two appropriate names for Bangkaew would be Hua Keng1 & Hua Keng2 since this breed is so stubborn.


Hua Naa (boss) would be good, but bull-headed (auto-jai) would be a bit tough!  Maybe you could just settle for Kujo!

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Boon Mee
Are these classed as a breed here or just mongrels?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Name one "Einstein."  they are very smart dogs as well.  Have you sold off the liter yet?


The litter has not been sold off.  Me & the missus are keeping two of the bitches and when the time is right - like sometime before they go into their first heat, have them neutered and they will be play companions for our male. As of now, the rest of the litter will go back to the owners of the mother in Chaing Mai after the necessary 6 week nursing process is over which is around the 28th of this month.

There is interest in these dogs around here but mostly from people we can't really see take very good care of them so we'll leave the responsibility up to our friends in CM where the pups go.  They may elect to keep one or two - not sure. 

Grevesend Dave - the Thai Bangkaew is a breed not recognized by the American Kennel Club and such but they are pretty much acknowledged as not being 'mongrels':

Thai Bangkaew Dog

The Thai Bangkaew Dog is an Asian dog breed. It is a medium-sized Spitz-type dog. Wikipedia

Origin: Thailand
Higher classification: Dog
Temperament: Active, Intelligent, Agile, Devoted, Protective, Watchful
Height: Male: 1822 inches (4656 cm), Female: 1620 inches (4151 cm)
Colors: Black & White, Brown & White, Red & White, White & Tan, Gray & White
Weight: Male: 18.120.4 kg, Female: 15.918.1 kg

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Boon Mee
Thank you,there,s not many breeds of dog I am unfamiliar with but do know very little about unrecognized breeds especially in Thailand.

As you seem to know a fair bit do you no anything about the Thai Rigdeback,know anyone that has one?.

----------


## sunsetter

the lang arn, or thai ridgeback, nice dogs, some of them fetch top dollar, think theres a famous breeder on koh chang.

----------


## Mr Lick

Great litter of pups there BM.

I am not sure if Trayvon and Michelle would be suitable names but maybe give it some thought  :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> the lang arn, or thai ridgeback, nice dogs, some of them fetch top dollar, think theres a famous breeder on koh chang.


Fancied one of these before we came here,got a rottey pup now.
Still might get one as looking for a companion for our dog.No going to pay to much 5000 tops is my limit for a dog here.

To be honest I would love another English bull terrier but imagine you could only find poor quality dogs that would be well over priced. :Smile:

----------


## Malicious

^English Bull Terriers, excellent dawgs.

i have a white male and a tan female.
The male is good quality but the bitch aint, pricey too at 20K. The male came from a breeder up in CM, the bitch came from Nakon Pathom.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Great litter of pups there BM.
> 
> I am not sure if Trayvon and Michelle would be suitable names but maybe give it some thought


The two I'm keeping are both female so, unfortunately, Trayvon won't work... :rofl:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> ^English Bull Terriers, excellent dawgs.
> 
> i have a white male and a tan female.
> The male is good quality but the bitch aint, pricey too at 20K. The male came from a breeder up in CM, the bitch came from Nakon Pathom.


Iv had a pair in the past but the dog was a bit of a nutter who went to a solitary home at 12 months,the bitch made it to 11 years lovely natured animal.


Would like another but if like you say their 20k that is far more than I am willing to pay.
We give 4k for our rottey pup in Udon Thani,he looks the part and is coming along ok so far.

----------


## Boon Mee

The two recognized Bangkaew Kennels in Thailand - one in Pitsanolok and the other in Chaing Mai charge 10K to 15K THB depending on sex, markings etc of the dog.

That's about what one would pay in the West for a pure-bred w/papers dog.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> The two recognized Bangkaew Kennels in Thailand - one in Pitsanolok and the other in Chaing Mai charge 10K to 15K THB depending on sex, markings etc of the dog.
> 
> That's about what one would pay in the West for a pure-bred w/papers dog.


All due respect we are in Thailand,prices should not be a reflection of the West.

Even though your highest price of 15k would now be a very cheap pure bred dog with papers in the U.K.

At the end of the day something is only worth what the buyer is willing to pay.Where I am ( Issan ) you just could not command that kind of money for any dog.

----------


## Boon Mee

> At the end of the day something is only worth what the buyer is willing to pay.Where I am ( Issan ) you just could not command that kind of money for any dog.


Nor could you command that kind of money where I'm at either.  Those kennels sell mostly to other breeders around Thailand and overseas.  One of them ships pairs to Finland and throughout Europe.  Don't know how a Bangkaew can handle weather like that!

----------


## socal

> Eight of them - all healthy it appears.  100% Bangkaew.
> *One of them in this shot seems to think mom's ass is a tit!*


Did you name him Butterfly ?

----------


## Boon Mee

Today was cage-clean-out time so I loaded all 8 pups into a cement mix tub.  This tub won't work for the purpose of holding these rascals too much longer as they can almost break free now:



Dad showed up to perform his inspection and give a lick or two:



Only 18 days to go and 6 of them and Mom are off to CM!  

They are getting noisy... :Rolleyes:

----------


## charleyboy

This was my dog before some 'fvckwit' poisoned him!

----------


## charleyboy

Hope it works this time.....

----------


## charleyboy



----------


## ltnt

1, 2, 3...Hurrah! Charlie boy!  Nice pic. of your mate.  Sad as it is.

----------


## Boon Mee

Good looking dog, Charlie!  :Smile:

----------


## alwarner

Nice thread, green sent.

 :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

Looking after the rubber trees. :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

Found a use for the old clapped-out bamboo platforms we got.  The cement mixing tub wasn't going to work any longer.  These guys are getting big!  :Smile: 



Mom's tits must be killing her!



These guys have little sharp teeth.

----------


## ltnt

^Appears to be a very good mom.

----------


## sabang

The pups look great.  :Smile:  Mums a bit ragged though.  :mid:

----------


## Mr Earl

They sure got big fast, By the looks of some of those faces I bet they're making mischief already :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> The pups look great.  Mums a bit ragged though.


She's hanging in there.  These Bangkaew are a tough breed.  I think my male is perhaps maybe one chromosome away from being a Wolf.  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

Sought out your thread, Booners. As you know, I'm not a huge fan of breeding dogs, but those pups were soooo cute! Any pics of what they all look like now? Your male is stunning btw

----------


## mingmong

Nice lot Boon, Wife tells me our neibour has 1, He's famous for biting a few of the Locals! 

Mums do look a bit ragered after the birth but happy its all over.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Sought out your thread, Booners. As you know, I'm not a huge fan of breeding dogs, but those pups were soooo cute! Any pics of what they all look like now? Your male is stunning btw


I'll get a pic or two posted later today of the three dogs.  I'm not a 'breeder' myself but borrowed a friend's Bitch for my horny male who was trying to hump everybody's leg!

The result 2 months later was a litter of 8 pups - 7 female, 1 male.  The mother was returned to the owner with 5 of the pups - we kept two of the Bitches who are 6 months old and just spade a week ago.  Stitches come out today.  :Smile: 

A note on Vet Bills - very affordable here in Thailand.  2K Baht for surgery for both dogs.  And shots are cheap here too.

----------


## poorfalang

This type of dog just keeps biting, its not controllable, a friend of mine has a couple and he keeps having to take people to hospital for a dog bite wound wash out,
that what people tend to do in my area, if your dog bites me for no reazon, you have to take them to hospital and givem a gift. typically 200.300 quid.
personally i have a german shepherd bitch, at the moment she is ready to shag but i cant get a boy around here,

----------


## Humbert

My biatch is coming into heat. There is a skinny toy poodle in the moo bahn who is trying to squirm through the fence to get to her. If he did get in I doubt he could get his little willy high enough to mate my Bangkaew but if I catch him en flagrante delicto I will punt his skinny ass down the soi.

----------


## Boon Mee

Back from the Vet and stitches out.

This is Wandee, the larger of the two Bitches.



Dad was happy to see his two girls out of their bandages and cages.  Had to keep them out of the water for the past week so they've been locked up pretty much 24/7 except for brief walks around the property on a leash.

Dad showing his affection by mouthing Wandee.  Pai Nai looking on:



Happy puppies!  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

They are really beautiful, Booners and look very happy!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gilbert

Lovely looking dogs in great condition.  :Smile:

----------


## Rainfall

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> The pups look great.  Mums a bit ragged though. 
> 
> 
> She's hanging in there.  These Bangkaew are a tough breed.  I think my male is perhaps maybe one chromosome away from being a Wolf.


Jackals were crossed in to make that breed. Our toy poodle gave birth last month, and I was the midwife. 3 puppies only, but all of them extraordinary large. Now 3 weeks later they are already beyond a pound each. She's white, our male poodle is white, but all puppies are pitch black. I'm puzzled. They shagged a number of times in the house, when we let them outside we always supervised them, and never saw another dog even come close. Gotta read up Mendel.

----------


## Ronin

> awesome looking dogs.   looking to get a 'play pal' for our pug as he seems a bit lonely all on his own.    i want a dalmatian but it's probably expensive and too big for our place.


Not only that dalmatians are damned lively blighters - don't stay stay still for a minute.

----------


## ossierob

We have one also and he is very good natured though he is at the teenage stage and very playful. I like the color selections you have there as ours is plain tan color. Good dogs I believe

----------


## Boon Mee

> We have one also and he is very good natured though he is at the teenage stage and very playful. I like the color selections you have there as ours is plain tan color. Good dogs I believe


Don't leave flip flops or sandals outside until the dog is over a year old as they will chew them up.  Bangkaew also like to dig - can't break them of that so try to segregate a part of the yard he can root for termites or whatever they like to dig for.

The playful aspect of the Bangkaew is one of their main characteristics.  Not backing down when outnumbered in a fight too.  My big male got into two 'scraps' the other day when I was out with him in the Moo.  One time up against 4 other dogs his size and three more later on in the run.

It's impossible for me to pull him away from these 'Mow-Hoo's' (fights) - he's too strong now.

----------


## dexternongkhai

can i ask where to get cage like this or do you have blueprints

----------


## Necron99

> can i ask where to get cage like this or do you have blueprints


In the pet section of any of the big bangkok markets, JJ, Suan Luang 2 etc.

If steel framed dont buy unless you know its been undercoated/rustproofed.

----------


## dexternongkhai

any shop online ? i dont stay near bangkok

----------

